# Are entries allowed now for September photo contest?



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I was wondering if we are allowed to post our entries for the September photo contest before I start posting?
Can we start?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I was wondering if we are aloud to post our entrees for the September photo contest before I start posting?
> Can we start?


Osk @robin416 

I tink u con staort paosting yur entrerees for septremebre


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Osk @robin416
> 
> I tink u con staort paosting yur entrerees for septremebre


I'm trying to ask Robin or someone else who knows about the photo contest.. Why is everything spelled wrong on your post?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@lovely_chooks , make your topic for the September contest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I'm trying to ask Robin or someone else who knows about the photo contest.. Why is everything spelled wrong on your post?


I saw that. Wonder what she drank for lunch. 😁 

We need to poke @CFAdmin about the start of the contest.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I saw that. Wonder what she drank for lunch. 😁
> 
> We need to poke @CFAdmin about the start of the contest.


Haha.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm trying to ask Robin or someone else who knows about the photo contest.. Why is everything spelled wrong on your post?


.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I saw that. Wonder what she drank for lunch.
> 
> We need to poke @CFAdmin about the start of the contest.


.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Wot du yu meanie


C'mon you know what I mean, seriously stop spelling like that we can't understand you....


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> C'mon you know what I mean, seriously stop spelling like that we can't understand you....


ok


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> ok


Was that on purpose?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Was that on purpose?


I was just fooling around because I was in the mood to


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I was just fooling around because I was in the mood to


It's not very funny, like Robin said you scared everybody and you should apoligize..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> It's not very funny, like Robin said you scared everybody and you should apoligize..


I’m really sorry for scaring you I thought it would be funny.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m really sorry for scaring you I thought it would be funny.


It's fine just try not to do it again.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> It's fine just try not to do it again.


Oki let’s be friends again


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oki let’s be friends again


Good! Oh am I friends with you?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Good! Oh am I friends with you?


No but we can be friends


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> No but we can be friends


Ok sure, Even though your in a different country, haha!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok sure, Even though your in a different country, haha!


It’s ok we can just be online friends. Are you still in school?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had friends in Windsor. I actually lived there for a while. 

LC, ever hear of the Pinery?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I had friends in Windsor. I actually lived there for a while.
> 
> LC, ever hear of the Pinery?


Nope is that a place?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes. It's where we used to go camping. Right on Lake Huron. Here's a link to the park: Welcome to Pinery Provincial Park


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok sure, Even though your in a different country, haha!


I have a friend in Canada.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yes. It's where we used to go camping. Right on Lake Huron. Here's a link to the park: Welcome to Pinery Provincial Park


Looks nice. I don’t think I live there


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Looks nice. I don’t think I live there


No, you don't live there. You go on vacation there. It's changed quite a bit since I went camping there, not sure it's as wild as it was then.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, you don't live there. You go on vacation there. It's changed quite a bit since I went camping there, not sure it's as wild as it was then.


Oh nice


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I have a friend in Canada.


Wow, E-pal, or letters through the mail?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> It’s ok we can just be online friends. Are you still in school?


Yep, but still trying to finish..


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, E-pal, or letters through the mail?


Online. What's crazy is we interact more than I do with my friend that lives here.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Online. What's crazy is we interact more than I do with my friend that lives here.


Oh woww


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yep, but still trying to finish..


Oh nice!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm still waiting for someone to post photos of entrees. Maybe they'll post the recipes, too. Just as long as they're not loud.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Couldn't help yourself there could you, Ken?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Couldn't help yourself there could you, Ken?


I waited a whole day!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hahaha I know I know I even thought of it myself.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Couldn't help yourself there could you, Ken?


Honestly, I didn't get it at first.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I could fix it, I should fix it but then Ken wouldn't have had any fun. 

Or maybe the time to fix it is now so he looks a bit odd?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Online. What's crazy is we interact more than I do with my friend that lives here.


Haha, wow! I used to have Email friends..


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I could fix it, I should fix it but then Ken wouldn't have had any fun.
> 
> Or maybe the time to fix it is now so he looks a bit odd?


 Yes, you should definitely fix it now.


Animals45 said:


> Haha, wow! I used to have Email friends..


It's much easier. Don't have to worry about germs.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yes, you should definitely fix it now.
> 
> It's much easier. Don't have to worry about germs.


Haha!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh nice!


Yep


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And it’s all in good loving fun anyway, nothing in malice here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> And it’s all in good loving fun anyway, nothing in malice here.


You do realize you're talking about Ken. Right?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You do realize you're talking about Ken. Right?


Now notice I didn’t name any names. Just generalities.


----------

